# Working Dog coloring



## atl.koda (Apr 30, 2019)

Just an observation...My sample could be off but I feel like essentially all of the working line shepherds ive seen are black, sable, bicolor, or blanket back...rarely ever have i seen a saddle back working line shepherd. 
Is this a legit observation? If so, why is that the case?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Because saddle backs are show lines, and most working GSDs are, you guessed it, working lines, and those don’t come in saddle back.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They are out there. Just not as common because working lines don't breed for color as the WGSL's did.

Here is my young female's sire's pedigree. You see some saddles in there.
https://en.working-dog.com/dogs-details/2479311/Ouzo-vom-Heidhof


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Same here. Mine will more than likely be a blanket back but his grandfather has some saddle (not much).

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=603083-miky-z-tresnaku

It is interesting. Because of the genetic dominance over everything but sable, you would think there would be more saddles even considering that the breeders don't breed for color.


----------

